# LOOK OUT GUYS! New product for women



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

forget it.


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

oops! forgot the URL: http://www.womenstandtogo.com/


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, I am NOT a woman; just wanted to mention i saw a very similar product advertisement about 30 years ago at Starlight Archery in Warren. Had a buddy; he was an avid bowhunter trying to talk his current girlfriend into trying it and thought it might overcome one of her objections....


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I didn't know girls were so jealous that us guys could write our name in the snow. Hmmm this could be a problem. Girls are better spellers  

I wonder is the tube is long enough to hang out the window :yikes: :lol:

prtymolusk. you may not be a girl but you sure have a nice piggy tail. :lol: :lol: Sry I just had to go there


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"prtymolusk. you may not be a girl but you sure have a nice piggy tail. Sry I just had to go there"

Ed, you _flatterer_ !


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Dang you mean to tell me all girls don't stand up to go?????


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, if you consider squatting the same as standing, I guess we can.. :corkysm55 


The hose on this contraption is 8 inches long...I hope it doesn't cause any jealousy issues...


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Can it pay the bills tho?


----------

